# A Welsh Rally?



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

HI All,

I am really interested in joining a meet/rally, I love discussing motorhoming with other motorhomers and its such a shame that there are no organised meets in South/West Wales.

There appear to be a lot of members located in South Wales so maybe a Welsh meet would be a success?

Altom (Alun), has agreed to assist with some organisation so between us it could turn out to be a good event.

I was thinking maybe Spring time, January can be a bit touch and go with weather. Maybe March time? Possibly a weekend rally starting Friday PM and ending Sunday or Extendable to the Monday as well.

At the moment this is just intended to see if there would be any interest, maybe a welsh meet was thought of before but was no success.

Many Thanks
Ian
p.s. Apologies if this is in the incorrect forum section.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Syniad reit da!*

I am sure we would be up for it, especially if it edged up a bit in Latitude.

* Really good idea


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Brilliant, thanks for replying!!

I was thinking maybe Pembroke but I also know of a lovely site in New Quay right next to the beach with hardstanding and EHU.

Im sure once we know how many would be interested we can then sort out a set location.

Best Wishes
Ian


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Should you not contact the rally staff before you organise anything?
There are various implications that they could well help with


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion,

Didnt realise there was set rally staff, hope im not standing on anyone's toes..... Who should I contact ?

Many Thanks
Ian.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Click on 'Forums Staff' at the top of the page :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-11307.html


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

We have sent you a PM


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Ian and all contributors

Thanks for getting the ball rolling Ian. I would be more than happy to help in any way but as I mentioned I am a "virgin" as far as Rallies are concerned!! I am sure we can be advised by other seasoned Ralliers with any organization needs and any H & S concerns etc. As I am a new member I did not realise that there are members within Motorhome facts that can help!
I think we now need to "watch this space" and see what develops over the next few days
thanks
alun


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Ian-rapido said:


> Brilliant, thanks for replying!!
> 
> I was thinking maybe Pembroke but I also know of a lovely site in New Quay right next to the beach with hardstanding and EHU.
> 
> ...


Depending on state of soon to get a new hip

We would love to join you

Should be back in the UK by easter


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We would be up for that as long as it's before June.

Ron


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

We do actually have a rally in Wales for next March if you look in the rally listings

Chepstow

Maybe you would like to join us there and we could discuss you setting up another rally/meet. We do actually require a rally cordinator for Wales, but we like to meet people first face to face so to speak.

We do have few guide lines etc where as if you are setting up a meet where everybody books there own pitch at a site and you do not have to take any money this is classed as a MEET. You can list this your self in the meets section

If its a rally and you are intending booking a field or a number of pitches on a site and you take control of the money to be paid to the site then you will need a member of the Rally Staff attending also a member of staff will have to list it for you in the rally section.

Hope you can make it to Chepstow

Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for the advice so far, it is all brilliant and I am so grateful.

Catherine & Steve - PM sent in reply, very grateful for you getting in touch and the advice is excellent.

Altom - Sent you a PM, hope im using the PM facility correct, not that good on computers.

Wupert & Chausson - So glad you are interested, will try to get a date & location ASAP.

Lady J (Jacquie) - Thank you for the excellent advice, would be great to join the rally, will check out the dates/location once finished here, the link failed to work? The location would definitely be a campsite, e.g. I would reserve X amount of spaces with the site owner and then members could send either the site or myself their details and I could add them to the list, payment could then be made with the site on arrival. (If deposits are required with the chosen site these would be made as normal with the site) I think this is the best option for now as it wouldnt involve the need for event insurance etc. 

Please keep the advice and any interest coming, I cant believe what a wonderful response we have had already.

Many Thanks
Best wishes
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Chepstow

Don't know why the link didn't work :roll: try that one :lol: all our rallies are listed on the front page if you scroll down past the threads.

Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link, 

Looks a fun rally, we have never been to a motorhome show (yet), 

We have only been off hook up once or twice and SWMBO missed her hairdryer 8O :roll: 

Will start persuading her to go without EHU :lol:

We were thinking of going to the NEC but we were concerned what to do with the dogs as they are not good in crowds.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

Dogs are not allowed in the NEC they would have to stay in the van, youcan walk them round out side though.

Chepstow is a new show and will be a first for us there so don't expect to much.

All rally staff and rallys/meets are listed here

Rallies/Meets

Jacquie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good start but Chepstow isn't exactly in the Heart of Wales!

It is yards from the border with England and is the furthest point away from the NW extremity of Wales on Anglesey (Ynys Mon).

I should imagine that all TV aerials there point to English transmitters and I doubt that much, if any, Welsh is spoken.


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*meet*

we would be interested in pembroke meet subject to accesability for a 34 ft rv cheers kevin swansea


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies,

I want the location to be as central as possible for everyone, E.g. people living in Cardiff/Pembroke/Mid Wales.

The 2 options at the moment are, 

1) A site in Pembroke, hardstanding and EHU, right off the main A road, only downside is that its not within walking distance of anywhere. A mini bus could be arranged for the evening for pubs/restaurants in Pembroke town.

2) A site in New Quay, Hardstandings and EHU, the access road is a bit hairy, the site has a lane about 1 mile long which is ok up until the end which has sharps turns. We get our van down fine but a 30+ft RV could get into difficulties. However, the site has a restaurant/pub, right next to a stunning beach and you can walk along the beach to New Quay.

Im also looking at other places/options, e.g. The Gower.

I think that hardstanding is necessary as it would be a shame to cancel due to bogging issues.

Maybe some suggestions what people think about the current options or have a suggestion for somewhere else that I havent thought about.

Many Thanks
Best wishes
Ian


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hia All

More than happy to start this "idea of ours" off at Chepstow. Good site quite close to town etc and should all be hardstanding if based on the carpark. Not a race weekend...unfortunately!! This will give us a chance to meet and discuss our ideas / plans with the Rally crew! 

I know it is a fair bit to travel from West and Mid Wales so next "meet" can be towards Pembroke. 

Regarding a bit of Welsh ....yes we are on the border but her is a chance for us to do a bit of missionary work and for those of us fortunate enough to be able to speak the "hen iaith" let us do it. Mind you you may be surprised to learn that the Welsh medium Primary school here in Caldicot, the adjacent town is full with over 200 welsh speaking children! Mae yna ddyfodol i'r iaith!!

Hwyl

alun


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Keep in touch - likely we would be interested. LadyJ is the National Rally Co-ordinator and is a lovely lady and very helpful - suggest you send her a PM too although Catherine and Steve have already been in touch. We have only been members for a little over a year but have met many members at various rallies in the UK. Will do our best to join you depending on dates. Well done for getting something going in our neck of the woods. I was looking to do something but my husband wasn't keen so needed togive up on the idea - shame but a happy life at home is important too! :wink: Will keep my eyes peeled for more info. Thanks.


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

I want the location to be as central as possible for everyone, E.g. people living in Cardiff/Pembroke/Mid Wales.

 We are in Mid Wales but would travel to most places in South Wales

The 2 options at the moment are,

1) A site in Pembroke, hardstanding and EHU, right off the main A road, only downside is that its not within walking distance of anywhere. A mini bus could be arranged for the evening for pubs/restaurants in Pembroke town.

 This sounds more like a summer site where people would need to socialise outside their vans.

2) A site in New Quay, Hardstandings and EHU, the access road is a bit hairy, the site has a lane about 1 mile long which is ok up until the end which has sharps turns. We get our van down fine but a 30+ft RV could get into difficulties. However, the site has a restaurant/pub, right next to a stunning beach and you can walk along the beach to New Quay.

 Sounds nice and you could also include the details about access in the rally details so those will larger vans would not attend - assuming you don't mind excluding some members.

Im also looking at other places/options, e.g. The Gower.

I think that hardstanding is necessary as it would be a shame to cancel due to bogging issues.

 Having been on a rally in October where some vans had to be towed off the field (not us), I agree with you. Grass is lovely in the summer and when it doesn't rain too much. Don't be afraid to think outside the box. EHU is not essential and school playgrounds can be a good option for autumn, winter and spring rallies.

Maybe some suggestions what people think about the current options or have a suggestion for somewhere else that I havent thought about.

 Just a few thoughts, which I hope will help without dampening your inventiveness too much.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you for the replies so far,

A special Thanks to Chris_s for the feedback.

Ok, got the plans rolling so to speak today. I spoke to a few sites and the general trend is that to be able to receive a possible discount on the site fee that we would need a minimum of 10 units. 

Im hoping that this target would be possible.

Due to insurance etc. this will be classed as a meet, payment will be made to the site.

The date that we have thought of is the weekend starting 26th Feb, I havent confirmed this with Alun yet but hopefully it will be ok?

Im very much thinking of the New Quay site, as I said previously it is next to the beach and has a brilliant restaurant. There are lots of hardstandings which have partial sea views but the grass pitches have stunning views. Maybe at the time of year hardstanding would be better but I could keep the option for grass if some people would prefer the good view. I will speak to the site tomorrow to confirm if this weekend is ok and also to negotiate prices and spaces.

I think it will be a really good weekend, especially as it is the weekend of St Davids day, we went to the site last year and it was very pretty with daffodils etc.

Please keep posting, and hopefully the above location/date will be ok.

I have yet to confirm with the site so these plans could still have to be changed.

My wife is also coming up with a few ideas, e.g. a raffle where funds can all go to a local charity. 

Many Thanks
Best wishes
Ian


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*oops*

thats us out then we are just over 34 ft without the car on the back


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We would be interested in attending, let me know when you have more details.
We live in Newport (Mon)

Regards


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Ok after having a good discussion with Alun and also a few sites we have made some changes.

The set weekend is now the 19th March, Evenings will be lighter and hopefully the weather will be warmer!

The next change is the location, we felt New Quay was a bit "out of it", we wanted to find a location that was perfect for everyone, e.g. an hour from Cardiff, hour from Pembrokeshire, hour from Brecon etc etc.

We have now decided on Swansea/Gower as a location.

We also have a site in mind, they have 15 hardstandings with electric and can cater for the larger motorhomes as well. I have yet to see the site though due to weather, am hoping to get down at the end of the week. It is located on the South Gower coast. And on the coast path with walks to beaches etc.

However, if the site is not suitable we will find an alternative site in the area. 

Hope the above dates are ok with everyone and also hoping that the location is more appealing.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*rv*

thnx sounds good to me is it bank farm


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, 

No its not bank farm, hadn't thought about that site. Havent been there for years and years.

Do they have hardstandings now?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*rv*

they have some but were talking of putting more . well dont be so secretive which site do you think is suitable lol


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry should have mentioned in previous reply,

here is the link for the site -

http://www.pittoncross.co.uk/

As I said, I havent seen the site yet but looks good with hardstandings.

Any comments from visitors to the site recently??

Would be great if anyone knows of any other sites with hardstandings open mid March on the Gower.

Seems the sites are far and few between, in fact when doing a search online this site was the only one that met all the criteria.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Ian-rapido said:


> Sorry should have mentioned in previous reply,
> 
> here is the link for the site -
> 
> ...


Hi Ian

Looks like the date has put us out.

Wups


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All,

For the members that asked to be kept posted regarding a welsh meet, I have sent you a PM with details of the organised meet but will post details here for everyone as well.

A Welsh Meet has now been organised by myself (with the help of Alun who approved the dates and site decision).

The set date is the 19th March, the location is Pitton Cross Touring Park, Rhossili, Gower.

More details on the meet can be found in this link -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=282

If you can attend please book a provisional place by clicking the link at the bottom of the page which says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Meet ".

There is also a thread in the Meets section if you have any questions etc.

Many Thanks
Ian


----------

